# كتاب مفيد فى تصميم المفاعلات الكيميائية



## softchem (9 مايو 2006)

لمحبى تصميم المفاعلات اليكم هذا الكتاب المفيد ونسالكم الدعاء لاخى بالشفاء


----------



## softchem (9 مايو 2006)

*اسف الملف المرفق هو التالى*

المعذرة رجاء


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (9 مايو 2006)

هيا انا مستنى اللينك


----------



## softchem (9 مايو 2006)

الرابط هوhttp://rapidshare.de/files/17257688/RWMissen.rar.html

ونرجو المعذرة
password:www.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (10 مايو 2006)

مشكور على الكتاب.. 

لكن ..



> File /files/17257688/RWMissen.rar.html has been deleted.
> Reason: THIS FILE IS FORBIDDEN TO BE SHARED! Complaints received.



يعني الكتاب غير موجود على الموقع !!!!!


----------



## softchem (10 مايو 2006)

الرابط يعمل والكتاب موجود لدى وان شئت ابعثة لك
تم تنزيل الكتاب من الموقعwww.ebooksclub.org


----------



## ganat_98 (13 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="2 70"]صديقي العزيز ......للاسف لم اجد الكتاب علي الموقع او علي الصح لم اتمكن من تنزيل الكتاب ....ارجو المساعدة (ganat)[/FRAME]


----------



## المهندس منير (18 مايو 2006)

المهند س منير ارجوك ياصاحب الكتاب ان ترسل لي هذا الكتاب الانة يخص مشروع التخرج ولك جزيل الشكر Muneer20112012***********


----------



## م ب (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
حاولت انزل الكتاب بس ما نزل معي متل ما ذكر الأخ الكيميائي الكتاب مش موجود على الموقع
يا ريت تفيدنا و تحاول تحط الكتاب هون او ترجع تحطه مره تانيه على نفس الموقع
شكرا


----------



## tarig (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
[grade="00008b Ff6347 32cd32 4b0082"]حاولت انزل الكتاب بس ما نزل معي [/grade]
ربنا اعظم الاجر


----------



## tarig (26 يوليو 2006)

حاولت انزل الكتاب بس ما نزل معي


----------



## غالب علي (27 يوليو 2006)

حاولت لكن نرجو المساعدة


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 يناير 2009)

أرجو شا كرا ارسال الكتاب علي العنوان: abubakrmstf علي ******


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 يناير 2009)

*أرجو شا كرا ارسال الكتاب علي العنوان: abubakrmstf علي ي ا ه و -م ي ل*​


----------



## Eng.Amir (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم .....
اخي العزيز بالفعل الملف غير موجود على هذا الرابط ....
على العموم شكرا لك ...
لكن ارجو من الشخص الذي يضع رابطا لملف او برنامج ان يتاكد دائما من وضع الرابط .
وشكرا ........


----------



## المهندسه ليى (12 يناير 2009)

لايوجد رابط 
مشكور على العموم
تحياتي.


----------



## محمد احمد نورجان (13 يناير 2009)

هذا الرابط لايعمل الرجاء التاكد منة


----------



## صفاءالبصره (26 سبتمبر 2011)

أشكركم على هذه الجهود وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالكم:12::12::14:


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز بالفعل الملف غير موجود على هذا الرابط


----------



## Engineer Shams (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------

